# Hunting Rabbits Yet?



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

Regular firearm is done and temps are dropping. I think i will be out there before snow on the ground.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

GBsProv said:


> I think we hound lovers know it’s not the color or the height that makes a good one it’s what they do in the woods,and if it makes you happy with them all is good. Beagle Power.


 I love my beagle. the bigger the better.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I was running coyote with some of my Patch Hounds, they were between 16 1/2 and 17 inches. Now I have a couple over 15 but most are 15 or a bit under.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

reddog1 said:


> When I was running coyote with some of my Patch Hounds, they were between 16 1/2 and 17 inches. Now I have a couple over 15 but most are 15 or a bit under.


 Wow, coyote hunting with beagles. I would be afraid they might attack a small dog I assume you hunted with a pack of beagles.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

We would pick the toughest hounds we had and turn them into coyote hounds. They would even fight a coyote if it got tired of running and stopped. We never worried about the dogs getting attacked.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Them's some tough beagles.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes they are


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Had couple inches of snow Sunday, Dogs ran great. Two double circles, about 45minutes each. Two for the pot


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

flyfish said:


> Had couple inches of snow Sunday, Dogs ran great. Two double circles, about 45minutes each. Two for the pot


 Good for you.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

Ran a few today


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

Anybody got dogs for sale?


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

I have not been hare hunting in 20 years but was thinking about trying my old grounds with my boys. Based on the reading here it sounds like the numbers really dropped. Is the Clare/Evart area even worthwhile anymore?
Never used dogs, just .22 and slow walking while looking for that black eye. Some great memories!


----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

They are definitely at low levels in the LP. The Habitat isn’t what it used to be. If you want decent numbers go to the UP Watch out for the wolves up there they should have never let them get a foothold again. 


BayBound said:


> I have not been hare hunting in 20 years but was thinking about trying my old grounds with my boys. Based on the reading here it sounds like the numbers really dropped. Is the Clare/Evart area even worthwhile anymore?
> Never used dogs, just .22 and slow walking while looking for that black eye. Some great memories!


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

BayBound said:


> I have not been hare hunting in 20 years but was thinking about trying my old grounds with my boys. Based on the reading here it sounds like the numbers really dropped. Is the Clare/Evart area even worthwhile anymore?
> Never used dogs, just .22 and slow walking while looking for that black eye. Some great memories!


 Yes, when hunting sitting snow shoe or cotton tail rabbits you look for the dark eye.


----------



## Mix and Match (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Mix and Match (Oct 18, 2019)

We saw a couple and son got this one hunting fence lines on state lane in the thumb


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> Went once before deer season. When it snowed real hard. No luck. Waiting for the rifles to get put away for the year so I can get to chasing. I’m geared up and ready to go .
> View attachment 462831


I think we have Beagle Twins, they sure look it in their face!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Buckhunter, that looks like one of Eddie Folland's boxes. I wish he still made them


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

buckhunter14 said:


> I think we have Beagle Twins, they sure look it in their face!
> 
> View attachment 470345


Where did u get him/her? They do look like twins.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> Where did u get him/her? They do look like twins.


Galaxy Kennels out of Belding MI


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

reddog1 said:


> Buckhunter, that looks like one of Eddie Folland's boxes. I wish he still made them


It doesn’t only look like one, it is! Phenomenal box had it for couple years now!


----------



## bill Head (Nov 8, 2019)

buckhunter14 said:


> I think we have Beagle Twins, they sure look it in their face!
> 
> View attachment 470345


Is that a hammerless Stevens 20Ga. If so I have one just like it.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

buckhunter14 said:


> It doesn’t only look like one, it is! Phenomenal box had it for couple years now!


I bought my box from Eddie in 2005 and my trailer a year later. Eddie did make some great boxes


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

buckhunter14 said:


> Galaxy Kennels out of Belding MI


That’s crazy that’s where my Louie is from. Defiantly cousins or brothers or something. Love my dog he listens well, retrieves and is great with kids. I would buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

buckhunter14 said:


> Galaxy Kennels out of Belding MI


Don’t know where your from but if you wanna run them together pm me and we will come up with a plan.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> That’s crazy that’s where my Louie is from. Defiantly cousins or brothers or something. Love my dog he listens well, retrieves and is great with kids. I would buy another in a heart beat.





Mark4486 said:


> Don’t know where your from but if you wanna run them together pm me and we will come up with a plan.


That is crazy! I live up in Newaygo County. Remi's approx. date of birth was 01/20/16, he will be four this coming January!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Was eddies place off of Hwy 27 near st. Johns?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

sgc said:


> Was eddies place off of Hwy 27 near st. Johns?


Yes. Just north of the floodings. On Cleveland about 2 miles west of US 127. He used to display some of his trailers at the little welding shop just north of St. Johns


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep, i thought so. I bought one of his trailers back in early 90's. I think he had just gotten started. It was a nice trailer. It pulled great, was well balanced and had attached dog houses. If i had one complaint it was that the diamond mesh flooring was too small and waste wouldnt fall through.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love my ELF trailer. They are just as you described and I also agree that the mesh flooring is a little too small. However the two compartment dogbox on the front is big enough to hold 4 -15" beagles on each side.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

buckhunter14 said:


> That is crazy! I live up in Newaygo County. Remi's approx. date of birth was 01/20/16, he will be four this coming January!


Louie was born around 6/2015 he will 5 coming up in June. If you want to meet up I’ll cruise over to the west side for running and gunning with the pups. Can’t do anything till after the new year.







Here is a pic of him august of 2015


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the trailer that Eddie built for me. It has served me well over the years.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> Louie was born around 6/2015 he will 5 coming up in June. If you want to meet up I’ll cruise over to the west side for running and gunning with the pups. Can’t do anything till after the new year.
> View attachment 470911
> Here is a pic of him august of 2015


Awesome! I’ll be out of town first two weeks of January but will try to reach out after that.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

buckhunter14 said:


> Awesome! I’ll be out of town first two weeks of January but will try to reach out after that.


That’s perfect I haven’t ever got to run my dog with any others it’s always been just Louie and I or 3-4 others and shooting rabbits with Louie doing all the work. It would be nice for him to team up with someone for a change.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Mark4486 said:


> That’s perfect I haven’t ever got to run my dog with any others it’s always been just Louie and I or 3-4 others and shooting rabbits with Louie doing all the work. It would be nice for him to team up with someone for a change.


 Often a dog that hunts only by himself won't run with other dogs. It may take a couple of trips for the dog to get used to running in a pack.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

hungryhollow said:


> Often a dog that hunts only by himself won't run with other dogs. It may take a couple of trips for the dog to get used to running in a pack.


My uncle's dog would always hunt alone until my dogs were on one. Worked out perfectly. There was a dog I used to hunt with though "boss" he would always exclusively hunt alone, didn't matter if the pack was running or not, he was by himself.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, i'm curious if Louie takes to running in a pack after being only solo'd and how he does, ie: can he keep up, does he get checks, etc. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I don’t think it will be an issue. When he was little he trained side by side with a larger beagle named odie and never had a problem. And when I took him to bird camp he ran specifically with pointers with out any issue.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My old dog wouldn't hunt with any other dogs. If she couldn't whip them she wouldn't hunt at all. She was great by herself but didn't want any help.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Martin Looker said:


> My old dog wouldn't hunt with any other dogs. If she couldn't whip them she wouldn't hunt at all. She was great by herself but didn't want any help.


I get that. Dogs being dominant and all. But in my world, between me and Louie I’m the top and he does what I say. And I mean that in the nicest way possible. I don’t mistreat him or anything.But I have a level of expectation that he has to follow.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My old dog minded good for a beagle until we added another dog then she went nuts.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

He looks like one happy little beagle.


----------



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Wanted to go out yesterday but didn't have enough time to go anywhere. Decided to just go by my house without a gun. Took a while but she finally got one up, but put it down a hole real quick. Went over to the hole and shoved a springy stick down as far as i could and felt the rabbit on the end of the stick like a fish on the end of a rod. He started to climb out and I grabbed him! Ended the day with one bunny!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember doing that when were kids. We have a high water table so most of the holes don't go very far so it was easy to catch them. After today's rain there are very few holes to hide in.


----------

